# 2.5L swap



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

mods, yell at me if you need, just figured this would be a good spot to put it because these guys are the ones that woul want it....move it if you must :beer:

FOR SALE
-complete...100% complete 2007 2.5L swap. full motor, intake, exhaust manifold, air box, belt assy, all sensors..COMPLETE motor setup.
-full uncut harness
-ecu
-cluster
EVERYTHING you need to swap it into another car!
1600 obo?


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

What about in a mk1 with a tunnel of course, and a tubbed rear?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

sure, you pay i build


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> sure, you pay i build


I'll let the fazzah know. Ive got a stripped, gutted mk1 in the barn that I was going to build as a race car, but lost interest, so he wants to have a drag car.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

have him buy the swap! its perfect!:laugh:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

why wouldnt it fit a jetta mkv?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

with cutting and a welder .....anything will fit.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

if i hadnt just come out of the 6spd swap, i'd yank it...

but if possible, what did you hve to do to the tranny to make it fit?

and what year/engine was the a4? i'd like to keep it in the records for future use.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

2001. but fits 1997-2004 A4 and b5 passats.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

and no telling on the modifications?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

HUGE.
its NOwhere near a bolt in...
tunnel, rack, rear floor etc. no idea what a run down would be. i was going to do it in a passatw agon, not a mk5


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

The cost for a mkv to run this setup would be astronomical! At that point cut your loses and get an r! The best option would be a mk1-3 golf/gti my .02.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> The cost for a mkv to run this setup would be astronomical! At that point cut your loses and get an r! The best option would be a mk1-3 golf/gti my .02.


nah. with enough patience and suficient parts, everything can be done...

its just a matter of time before we have a awd mkv


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

thygreyt said:


> nah. with enough patience and suficient parts, everything can be done...
> 
> its just a matter of time before we have a awd mkv


I was talking about doing it with the setup being sold here now... There are not 2 but soon 3 mkv's with awd  Now using an a3 or r32 rear end its pretty straight foward from there


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

low ballers welcome!
visa, mastercard, paypal etc!


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

if vags AWD trannies (r8 excluded) were good, i'd get my ass in debt for this...

still, goodd luck with sale... this still is WAY better that the fwd.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

i LOVE the audi trans setup. best AWD vag has...way better the the R32 imo


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

the more i search em, the more i see em beaten uo by the competition.

they arent BAD, but they still have a tremendous understeer...

if you compare em to Evo's, GT-R, Mercedes, and other similar priced AWD cars, the others tend to outperform Vags on the track. however, the audis tend to do better in DD situations, and they tend to have better fuel economy.


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> low ballers welcome!
> visa, mastercard, paypal etc!




Haha OK $5.00 Just playing. I have big hopes of one day doing a mk2 jetta coupe 2.5t. But the whole money thing is a real M F'er. Can't wait to see what someone does with this.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 29, 2011)

Somebody pick this up before Josh catches me in a weak moment, and Red Wow gets a lot more HP:facepalm:


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

price drop! open to offers!


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

nice price :thumbup:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

so 1600 for the complete engine?

what about the tranny?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

no tranny.
COMPLETE motor with ALL assy, belt setup, sensors, manifold, airbox, intake, uncut wiring harness, ecu, cluster, etc etc etc .....basically a complete front end of a mk5 2007 rabbit(less body parts!!)


----------



## Withidlehands (Nov 29, 2007)

Sorry for the noob question, but what is the bolt pattern of the 2.5 like? is it a vr6 pattern or 4 cylinder?? (can it bolt up to an 01e AWD audi trans?)


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

4 cylinder pattern.
so a all 020, 02a(g60,2.0L), 02j(2.0L-1.8T), 02m(1.8t), 02Q will bolt up
also, all AWD audi/passat trans....they fit both 6cyl and 4cyl. but need a bit of trimming BUT the fit...


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

how about a sweet deal at $1200 for it all?


----------

